

Spam? Not Spam? Tracking a hijacked Spamhaus IP - kaeso
https://greenhost.nl/2013/03/21/spam-not-spam-tracking-hijacked-spamhaus-ip/

======
jcr
The _idea_ of reducing spam is great, but the _method_ of using blocklists has
some unfortunate side effects, specifically, it concentrates far too much
influence (power) in the hands of a few individuals. Sadly, there are
occasions when said individuals abuse the power they have acquired. [1, 2, 3]

The recent massive DDoS against spamhaus and this new BGP based routing attack
make it painfully clear that spamhaus has upset someone, but the question of
who they upset, and whether or not they are justified in fighting back are
still unknown. If you were a legitimate, non-spamming business and some
vigilante shut down your capacity to send email, you'd be rightfully angry.

If spamhaus considered you "acceptable collateral damage" in their war against
spam, you'd be absolutely livid.

These kinds of situations happen with blocklists.

[1] <http://paulgraham.com/sblbad.html>

[2] <http://paulgraham.com/spamhausblacklist.html>

[3] <http://paulgraham.com/spamhaussbl.html>

